# Do women like exotic looking men?



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2010)

I personally love exotic looking women and wondered if the feeling was mutual from the opposite sex?


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 30, 2010)

exotic like they have 6 toes and pole dance or like have a British accent?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2010)

That's why I decided to put roots down in Hawaii, exotic women are the norm...whites are a minority here.....Not that I don't like white women, I like eyes and not too many white women have the sexy exotic eyes I like....


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope they do granted "exotic" being defined as being from another country that also, includes mutli nationalities!!!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 30, 2010)

Of foreign origin or character; not native


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 1, 2011)

I dig exotic looking broads.  When I was in China, one of my mates was a tall coloured guy and he seemed to scoar moar tailpipe than anyone else I knew at the time.  He didn't even have to look hard for it.  I think being black made him exotic in asia, eve moar so than us crackers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2011)

They love him long time?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2011)

there's good exotic and bad exotic. it depends.


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> there's good exotic and bad exotic. it depends.



What would be an example of "Bad Exotic"?


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

Aboriginal/Eskimo hybrid would be bad.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

I never banged an aborigine.  I don't think I've ever even seen one.  The capt says that's the fugliest race on the planet tho.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2011)

There was a Chinese/Filipina gal at the party I was at NYr eve, I was beating the shit out of the Mochi we make every new year, she would sit close and watch.  I'd hear her and another woman talking about how strong I was and how I was the only guy who made the rice slap when I hit it...Being stoned I always have super hearing and I heard her whisper "His testosterone must be high, I bet he's that intense in bed..." then they giggled....
   Luckily she is a new family friend so she'll be at more parties like this...I hope.

She looked exotic like this, the cute Chinese nose and nice little filipina bubble butt...


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> There was a Chinese/Filipina gal at the party I was at NYr eve, I was beating the shit out of the Mochi we make every new year, she would sit close and watch.  I'd hear her and another woman talking about how strong I was and how I was the only guy who made the rice slap when I hit it...Being stoned I always have super hearing and I heard her whisper "His testosterone must be high, I bet he's that intense in bed..." then they giggled....
> Luckily she is a new family friend so she'll be at more parties like this...I hope.
> 
> She looked exotic like this, the cute Chinese nose and nice little filipina bubble butt...



sweet!  =)


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Aboriginal/Eskimo hybrid would be bad.



OK, I'll agree with you there.  Find a picture of this!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow.  I browsed some aborigine images.  Those are some butt-fukkin ugly people.  A little too exotic for me.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 2, 2011)

exotic bad           /                                                exotic good


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> exotic bad           /                                                exotic good



Real nice.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

Glycomann post is epic made me laugh ha. As far as this goes I'm hispanic but I'm the most americanized hispanic you'll ever meet I know 3 languages English,Spanish,polish and learning Italian now. All of my friends are Caucasian and they hate the fact that im their "colored" friend i won't say I get laid every damn day but it does help that I'm different looking compared to all my friends and it plays to my advantage. I would say that girls like guys that are different  not like cave man different ha but you know where in getting at. As far as girls go i like Adriana Lima knim brazilian i would smash that to oblivion


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

I like exotic looking men. I also like midwestern farm-boys. I sometimes have a genetic reflex when I see a well-built man with smooth pale skin and light coloured or red hair and pale blue eyes. Or that same colouring but with dark hair. Although cool-black skin is really, really beautiful. 

Okay I just really like men. Um, what was the question?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2011)

I went up top tampa once and it was infested with blonde girls with blue eyes. Not to brag but they sure do love some latino style pounding.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> There was a Chinese/Filipina gal at the party I was at NYr eve, I was beating the shit out of the Mochi we make every new year, she would sit close and watch.  I'd hear her and another woman talking about how strong I was and how I was the only guy who made the rice slap when I hit it...Being stoned I always have super hearing and I heard her whisper "His testosterone must be high, I bet he's that intense in bed..." then they giggled....
> Luckily she is a new family friend so she'll be at more parties like this...I hope.
> 
> She looked exotic like this, the cute Chinese nose and nice little filipina bubble butt...



Gorgeous creature of god!!!!!  Is this the regular in the Filipines? Im thinking about visiting in the next couple of months but im hesitant because all I hear is stories about a nation full of "Celldoors" running around with their third legs....


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> I like exotic looking men. I also like midwestern farm-boys. I sometimes have a genetic reflex when I see a well-built man with smooth pale skin and light coloured or red hair and pale blue eyes. Or that same colouring but with dark hair. Although cool-black skin is really, really beautiful.
> 
> Okay I just really like men. Um, what was the question?



I don't remember because I'm too mesmerized with your abs in your profile picture!  Holy crap!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> I like exotic looking men. I also like midwestern farm-boys. I sometimes have a genetic reflex when I see a well-built man with smooth pale skin and light coloured or red hair and pale blue eyes. Or that same colouring but with dark hair. Although cool-black skin is really, really beautiful.
> 
> Okay I just really like men. Um, what was the question?



Hmmm.... I have dark red hair and pale blue eyes and my skin is the color of milk, If I could only get the well built part down i would be in bussiness. 

I didn't think many women went for gingers these days.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Gorgeous creature of god!!!!!  Is this the regular in the Filipines? Im thinking about visiting in the next couple of months but im hesitant because all I hear is stories about a nation full of "Celldoors" running around with their third legs....


This is a common creature in Hawaii, mixed girls mostly.
Good thing about that is they think my blond hair and blue eyes are exotic, they also like my beard.....


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Could you maybe enlighten us a bit...with some photos?  Oh, and their phone numbers


I will surely tell you then


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Okay I just really like men. Um, what was the question?



I'm with you! I've dated latinos, mullatos, germans, norse looking swedes, strangely, never an Asian, but then most asian men from home don't believe us hybrids are humans...... I thought I would always marry a tall, dark, latino or half black but ended up with a , green eyed, blond haired good ole southern boy with an incredible body and sexy southern drawl.......


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 7, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I dig exotic looking broads.  When I was in China, one of my mates was a tall coloured guy and he seemed to *scoar moar tailpipe* than anyone else I knew at the time.  He didn't even have to look hard for it.  I think being black made him exotic in asia, eve moar so than us crackers.



your black friend banged asian men?


----------



## Built (Jan 7, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> I'm with you! I've dated latinos, mullatos, germans, norse looking swedes, strangely, never an Asian, but then most asian men from home don't believe us hybrids are humans...... I thought I would always marry a tall, dark, latino or half black but ended up with a , green eyed, blond haired good ole southern boy with an incredible body and sexy southern drawl.......


Oh, I dated an Asian for a few years. His skin felt like silk, it was amazing. Big full lips, too. Pity he was such a jerk because he was really pretty. Damned shame.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh, I dated an Asian for a few years. His skin felt like silk, it was amazing. Big full lips, too. Pity he was such a jerk because he was really pretty. Damned shame.


 

Is it true, Asian guys have small ding dongs ??  Just asking ?


----------



## Built (Jan 7, 2011)

I can only speak for one Asian, and no; he had a pretty decent knob on him.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Is it true, Asian guys have small ding dongs ??  Just asking ?


----------



## allnaturalkid87 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh, I dated an Asian for a few years. His skin felt like silk, it was amazing. Big full lips, too. Pity he was such a jerk because he was really pretty. Damned shame.



Well, I'm not a jerk!  LMAO!!!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Is it true, Asian guys have small ding dongs ??  Just asking ?



Yes, it's true.  That's why my girlfriend keeps asking me for sex over and over... because it's so small that it takes multiple times and double time to satisfy her!  LOL!!


----------



## Built (Jan 7, 2011)

You know what they say about banging an Asian: an hour later, you're horny again!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2011)

Built said:


> You know what they say about banging an Asian: an hour later, you're horny again!



Asian people just know how to please in all ways than one.  We're equal to the kama sutra!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Is it true, Asian guys have small ding dongs ??  Just asking ?



Is the male organ all you talk about?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Is the male organ all you talk about?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------

